# Another CWC with a Rare Reflector Head Badge



## jkent (Nov 8, 2015)

http://cleveland.craigslist.org/bik/5294631904.html
$250


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 8, 2015)

I personally like that headbadge--one of the coolest out there. Had to put on on my Four Gill! V/r Shawn


----------



## jkent (Nov 8, 2015)

The bike is worth $250 just for the badge.
But trying to get someone unfamiliar with how to ship a bike, the extra cost would kill the deal.
Good price for a local pickup though.
First the Apple core badge and now a reflector badge. 
JKent


----------



## ratina (Nov 19, 2015)

This was just parted out on eBay.


----------



## jkent (Nov 19, 2015)

Total of $658 on a $250 bicycle parted out.
JKent


----------



## cds2323 (Nov 19, 2015)

Any links?


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 19, 2015)

cds2323 said:


> Any links?



http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=171994849265


----------



## cds2323 (Nov 19, 2015)

Thanks, I was looking for the badge listing.

Don't know what's wrong with the eBay search function. I searched under roadmaster and prewar and nothing showed up from that bike. Even after seeing the listing, I tried searching again using words in the title and nothing showed except when I searched "lux liner". Thanks for the help.


----------

